# It's Here... (The Bimmerfest.com Internet Special)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's Coming....


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes ! It's about time Santa Claus is coming to town. :thumbup:


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Fourth quarter 2013 / year-end sales promotion is just days away...

It won't take a genius where to find the best deal on the 'Net.

Stay tuned.

:thumbup:


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this a BMW SB offer only? Should I expect anymore discount than the standard ED Invoice + profit pricing?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Motorboat411 said:


> Is this a BMW SB offer only? Should I expect anymore discount than the standard ED Invoice + profit pricing?


Yes, this will be a BMW SB offer only.

Yes to the 2nd question as well.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Yes, this will be a BMW SB offer only.
> 
> Yes to the 2nd question as well.


Jon,

Will it apply to ED/PCD sales from out of state buyers?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mrjoed2 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Will it apply to ED/PCD sales from out of state buyers?


Still working on resolving that, but most probably.


----------



## rysky007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> Still working on resolving that, but most probably.


John, I am an out of state buyer and very interested in the special. 
Could we speak?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Jon,

Question about lease tax in California. If a car is leased in CA, is the tax on the entire sales price of the car or on the monthly payment (use tax)?

If a trade in is involved, is the tax on the sales price of the car minus the trade in?

Thank you.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon,

I see that BMW is offering option allowances for Oct. $2000 for the 6 series, is this the promotion you were referring to?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Here is CA, tax is based only on the actual lease payments. There is no credit for trade-ins.



thebmw said:


> Jon,
> 
> Question about lease tax in California. If a car is leased in CA, is the tax on the entire sales price of the car or on the monthly payment (use tax)?
> 
> ...


----------



## staindsoul (Jan 21, 2006)

*It's Coming*

Any update?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## abhik (Mar 22, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> Still working on resolving that, but most probably.


Will MY14 X5 be included in the promotion?

Very interested in that!!

and I'm out of state as well.


----------



## staindsoul (Jan 21, 2006)

*It's Coming*



abhik said:


> Will MY14 X5 be included in the promotion?
> 
> Very interested in that!!
> 
> and I'm out of state as well.


+ 1

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

looking to rent a 2014 Z4 35i


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

*Re: It's Coming*

Is it here yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

flyinghippo said:


> looking to rent a 2014 Z4 35i


go to Enterprise Rent-A-Car ?


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

*It's Coming*

The drama!!!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> It won't take a genius where to find the best deal on the 'Net.


You win - I'm not the genius I thought .


----------



## xbenx (May 9, 2008)

cant wait! hopefully it will be enough for me to get my first BMW  I'm in need of a new car since someone just totaled mine!


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon,

You have us all in suspense - when will you be announcing the promotions?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes Jon........... what ya know buddy


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

*It's Coming*

I hope it did not go by when I blinked and now it's gone. It must have had the PPK on it?***191;?***191; ( ;

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Xtabi (Dec 31, 2007)

*It's Coming*

Did it catch a case of limp mode? : D

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

*Re: It's Coming*



Jon Shafer said:


> Still working on resolving that, but most probably.


Hopefully this is why it's taking a little longer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BMW Dreams (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope we dont have to wait until xmas for this


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

*It's Coming*

I hope it's not the end of the world, wait that was supposed to happen last year. The Mayans were wrong, they failed to predict Holiday Cash!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Really surprised Jon left us hanging in anticipation over this. It's been 2 weeks since he posted the specials were coming.


----------



## Yojimbo1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe it's not coming?


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sorry, if you've sent me an email you know I've been out of the office for several days, not feeling well.

Here's the skinny.

I am back to doing California deals only; I apologize to all out-of-state prospects. Our dealership needs my colleague *Paul Bodnar* more to handle sales floor traffic (than to assist me) which is unfortunate, based on all of the positive reviews I've seen posted here. I am working on getting another assistant but untill that happens I suggest anyone outside of CA to contact our other Bimmerfest Sponsors such as my friends *Greg Poland* above, *Adrian Avila*, *Mike Wendroff*, et al.

Now, as for my *Bimmerfest Internet Special Program*, combined with our new "First and Goal" Option Credits, the prices now being offered are clearly and demonstrably *THE LOWEST PRICES WE'VE EVER OFFERED* by a mile.

For buyers who are ok with placing a custom factory order (60-90 day delivery), now is your chance to score the best deal ever. The prices are so low, I can't post them here for fear of repraisals from the *Board Police*.

If you need a car immediately (i.e., not willing to go the custom order route), this is probably not the best program for you. If you order now, any future incentives such as November's TBA "Holiday Cash" will be applicable and lockable. so get your orders in the Factory Order Bank queue now so that when the year-end incentives are indeed announced you will already have your production number in 150 status.

Thanks for reading this and please be patient. I've been out for several days, and no longer have an assistant in handling my Bimmerfest clients.

Have a great day,
Jon

No Hassle Internet Special Quote Requests: [email protected]
> *California Buyers Only*
> *Custom Factory Orders Exclusively* (unless you can find a car in our existing dealer stock to your liking, please check out http://bmwsantabarbara.com.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jon! Hope you're on the way towards a speedy recovery!

Can existing deals (car is on way) be grandfathered in?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

capt_slow said:


> Thanks for the update Jon! Hope you're on the way towards a speedy recovery!
> 
> Can existing deals (car is on way) be grandfathered in?


If your car arrives after the Holiday Cash programs are announced, for sure!

:thumbup:


----------



## abhik (Mar 22, 2012)

Jon Shafer said:


> If your car arrives after the Holiday Cash programs are announced, for sure!
> 
> :thumbup:


Jon,

Hope you are feeling well now!

You are not even doing PCD for out of state customers?

Thanks


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome! Just ordered my Mineral Grey Metallic 335i M Sport / Premium / Driver Assistance / Tech / HK Stereo / Heated seats baby through Paul last week and got a great deal, soon to be made even better by "Holiday Cash" (fingers crossed...)!

You guys are the best Jon! Hope you're feeling better and have some new help soon - be glad to meet you when my car gets in!!


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

is this deal limited to 328i or do 320i also work for this one?


----------



## rysky007 (Sep 19, 2013)

When does Holiday Cash normally start? Or has historically?


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> Jon,
> 
> You have us all in suspense - when will you be announcing the promotions?


Has the time come to order your 650i?

Does it have to be thru Jon to get the specials?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Read Jon's post (#32), it's all there.


----------



## BMW Dreams (Oct 3, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> The prices are so low, I can't post them here for fear of repraisals from the *Board Police*


I thought you were the Chief


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

abhik said:


> Jon,
> 
> Hope you are feeling well now!
> 
> ...


Sorry, if I could clone myself and have the time to do so I would gladly help out-of-state buyers. At the moment I am having a tough time keeping up with California-only orders, so I have to limit my commitments. As stated above there are other fantastic CA's who are Bimmerfest sponsors -- those who also are very adept at utilizing the Performance Delivery Center. Take *[email protected]* for instance or *Adrian's BMW*. I would buy my next BMW from either of these guys in a heartbeat. I have to believe that all of our Bimmerfest site sponsors would be a smart choice to consider..



Dennisis said:


> Awesome! Just ordered my Mineral Grey Metallic 335i M Sport / Premium / Driver Assistance / Tech / HK Stereo / Heated seats baby through Paul last week and got a great deal, soon to be made even better by "Holiday Cash" (fingers crossed...)!
> 
> You guys are the best Jon! Hope you're feeling better and have some new help soon - be glad to meet you when my car gets in!!


I saw that order. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!

:thumbup:

If you haven't registered your production number in the MY BMW section of BMWUSA.com yet, be sure to do so. Otherwise, you can always ping me for a status update.



mwm1166 said:


> is this deal limited to 328i or do 320i also work for this one?


This deal is available for pretty much all BMW models except for the new X5, and the new 4 Series.



rysky007 said:


> When does Holiday Cash normally start? Or has historically?


First of November. If you order now, you will already have positioned yourself..



Ace535i said:


> Has the time come to order your 650i?
> 
> Does it have to be thru Jon to get the specials?


Yes, doc. The Bimmerfest Internet Special is my baby.



BMW Dreams said:


> I thought you were the Chief


I am. however, that doesn't keep competitors/Hall Monitors from telling the Principal..



:bigpimp:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Jon,
How does an ED order work with Holiday incentives if I want to pick up in April/May 2014 ?

IOW: Will a holiday incentive apply to custom orders picked up in Germany ?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

^ If possible, I'll like to know how to lock Holiday incentives beyond 90 days as well.


----------



## rysky007 (Sep 19, 2013)

oops


----------



## rysky007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sorry, if I could clone myself and have the time to do so I would gladly help out-of-state buyers. At the moment I am having a tough time keeping up with California-only orders, so I have to limit my commitments. As stated above there are other fantastic CA's who are Bimmerfest sponsors -- those who also are very adept at utilizing the Performance Delivery Center. Take *[email protected]* for instance or *Adrian's BMW*. I would buy my next BMW from either of these guys in a heartbeat. I have to believe that all of our Bimmerfest site sponsors would be a smart choice to consider..
> 
> I saw that order. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!
> 
> ...


John, I read on a diff post, cant find where, that it said that status of production and tracking cannot be done via bmwusa.com was that post incorrect?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Pat_X5 said:


> Jon,
> How does an ED order work with Holiday incentives if I want to pick up in April/May 2014 ?
> 
> IOW: Will a holiday incentive apply to custom orders picked up in Germany ?


ED orders will be eligible; bona-fide sold orders get a "lock" on incentives.



bayoucity said:


> ^ If possible, I'll like to know how to lock Holiday incentives beyond 90 days as well.


The lock is 90 days from the end of the program for West Coast buyers (therefore, through March).



rysky007 said:


> John, I read on a diff post, cant find where, that it said that status of production and tracking cannot be done via bmwusa.com was that post incorrect?


All of my buyers have been reporting no trouble with this...

:dunno:


----------



## rysky007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> ED orders will be eligible; bona-fide sold orders get a "lock" on incentives.
> 
> The lock is 90 days from the end of the program for West Coast buyers (therefore, through March).
> 
> ...


I have never experienced the process, just wondering.

When you set up the mybmw account and link it to your production number you can track every process and see as the car is built and then shipped?

Any one have any screen shots of what their current tracking looks like on the user end, not dealer side.


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

rysky007 said:


> I have never experienced the process, just wondering.
> 
> When you set up the mybmw account and link it to your production number you can track every process and see as the car is built and then shipped?
> 
> Any one have any screen shots of what their current tracking looks like on the user end, not dealer side.


I just ordered my 335i last week and I'm able to see the status - currently "...order documented, awaiting production..." It shows the steps of the process through delivery. Just input your production number where indicated to get it set up...:thumbup:


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

This thread just became a sticky! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

capt_slow said:


> This thread just became a sticky! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


BMW has been the #1 Luxury/Premium automobile manufacturer in the USA for the past 2 years, and we are facing a serious threat from Lexus and Mercedes Benz. I am just doing my part to make sure that we retain the crown...

:bigpimp:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> ED orders will be eligible; bona-fide sold orders get a "lock" on incentives.
> 
> :dunno:


Hi Jon, when you replied back to Pat with the above statement. Does that imply Pat is able to lock in Holiday incentives for his May ED pick-up? If so, that also means ED order is able to lock in incentive beyond 90 days, correct?


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

so what is this internet special? Can an out-of-state buyer jump on?


----------



## Prsnmac4 (Jan 29, 2006)

Does this also apply to the Alpina B7?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Prsnmac4 said:


> Does this also apply to the Alpina B7?


I haven't had a request for one of those for a long time, so it will depend on what I have to go through in order to get a production slot. Assuming I don't have to give up my first born, indeed, this model would apply too.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

The nice thing about the B7 is that was can usually switch/modify a standard 7 allocation to a B7.........


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] BMW said:


> The nice thing about the B7 is that was can usually switch/modify a standard 7 allocation to a B7.........


Well, there you have it. Done deal.

:thumbup:


----------



## BMW Dreams (Oct 3, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> I am. however, that doesn't keep competitors/Hall Monitors from telling the Principal..
> 
> 
> 
> :bigpimp:


I doubt they will mess with you, seeing how no one has complained that your soliciting deals by posting your special in the ask a dealer section or making it a sticky. I dont see any other competitors with that level of juice


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

BMW Dreams said:


> I doubt they will mess with you, seeing how no one has complained that your soliciting deals by posting your special in the ask a dealer section or making it a sticky. I dont see any other competitors with that level of juice


He's actually the forum owner


----------



## kylechan (Jul 23, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> Hi Jon, when you replied back to Pat with the above statement. Does that imply Pat is able to lock in Holiday incentives for his May ED pick-up? If so, that also means ED order is able to lock in incentive beyond 90 days, correct?


Interested in knowing this as well!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

BMW Dreams said:


> I doubt they will mess with you, seeing how no one has complained that your soliciting deals by posting your special in the ask a dealer section or making it a sticky. I dont see any other competitors with that level of juice


That's like going to your neighbors house and complaining about only seeing his pictures on the walls. :rofl:


----------



## BMW Dreams (Oct 3, 2013)

01Byte said:


> That's like going to your neighbors house and complaining about only seeing his pictures on the walls. :rofl:


Exactly, they dont like what the emperor does just ban 'em. I heard thats how its done

Regardless ive lost interest in BMW so I dont need to see the prices anymore. I was at a dealership the other day discussing my options ready to get the order in and there were two people there fighting over lease return charges regarding damage that wasnt there. Sales manager agreed car was clean, without damage but used a dont kill the messenger position saying they are just a point to return the vehicle to BMW, dealership didnt charge them, BMW did so to take it up with them. One of the customers was even yelling about getting charged for a service that needed to be performed on the car and BMW added that as a charge to his wear and tear. He said he had 30,004 miles on the car at return, light came on @ 30000 miles and he brought the car to a BMW Dealer. He lives more than 4 miles away what was he supposed to do? He said how am i even getting charged for service thats supposed to be free, i kind of agreed with him on that and told salesperson i need to think some more but im thinking i dont need this headache in 3 years.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

kylechan said:


> Interested in knowing this as well!


West coast has a ninety day lock meaning the Holiday cash is good thru the end of March. Pat asked about April-May ED pickup. You would need to pay by the end of March so i can see doing an early to mid April ED and getting the Holiday cash.


----------

